# Slipper-Check



## Hooked (9/5/18)

It's Slipper Day on Fri 11th. Who's going to wear their slippers to work? Give us a slipper-check, whether at work or at home. 

Here's a personality analysis based on the type of slippers you wear.

https://www.essentials.co.za/beauty-fashion/fashion/buy-slippers-slipper-day

*Novelty slippers*
What these slippers say about you: You’re still in touch with your inner child and enjoy playing around with quirky styles. You’re the person everyone wants to be friends with!










*Booties*
What these slippers say about you: You need to wear your slippers inside the house… and outside! You have things to do and aren’t interested in compromising on comfort.







*Super fluffy slippers*
What these slippers say about you: You love the finer things in life! From your favourite bottle of bubbly to the slippers you wear around the house, you want nothing but the best. You have your life together and sleep in matching pyjamas.







*Cute sandals*
What these slippers say about you: You’re a practical being… why buy a winter pair of slippers, when you can simply wear your summer ones with really thick socks? The queen of bargains and smart budgeting!







*The OG slippers*
What these slippers say about you: ‘Why fix what’s not broken’ is a sentiment that strongly speaks to you. You’re a traditionalist, and place comfort, warmth and practicality above ANYTHING else. Plus, you know that these slippers will outlast all others and that’s pretty priceless to you.









*So ... which one are you? Let's see a slipper-check!*


----------



## Christos (9/5/18)

I did "slipper" down the stairs @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/5/18)

Christos said:


> I did "slipper" down the stairs @Hooked
> View attachment 131495



Oh crikey that looks painful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Hehehe I'm the Og Slippers. I have a pair of Green Cross sheepskin slippers

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (9/5/18)

Christos said:


> I did "slipper" down the stairs @Hooked
> View attachment 131495


Almost thought this was @Hooked's post. Was about to PIF her a razor and some blades. Lol

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Almost thought this was @Hooked's post. Was about to PIF her a razor and some blades. Lol
> 
> Regards



Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that's classic


----------



## Christos (9/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Almost thought this was @Hooked's post. Was about to PIF her a razor and some blades. Lol
> 
> Regards


I may just accept your razor piff anyways

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Christos said:


> I did "slipper" down the stairs @Hooked
> View attachment 131495



Oh boy! Did you step on a banana peel?


----------



## Silver (9/5/18)

Ouch @Christos 
Shame man
Hope it gets better soon!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (9/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Oh boy! Did you step on a banana peel?


Funny thing is nothing out of the ordinary happened. I twisted both my ankles, injured my knees, elbows and wrists are swollen and my back and rear end is bruised quite badly.
I'm surprised I didn't break anything and I'm Not in too much pain


----------



## Hooked (9/5/18)

Christos said:


> Funny thing is nothing out of the ordinary happened. I twisted both my ankles, injured my knees, elbows and wrists are swollen and my back and rear end is bruised quite badly.
> I'm surprised I didn't break anything and I'm Not in too much pain



Oh my vape!! Things happen within a second, don't they? A few years ago I was walking on the beach, fell and broke my shoulder! Unbelievable!


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Christos said:


> Funny thing is nothing out of the ordinary happened. I twisted both my ankles, injured my knees, elbows and wrists are swollen and my back and rear end is bruised quite badly.
> I'm surprised I didn't break anything and I'm Not in too much pain



Wow...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (9/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hehehe I'm the Og Slippers. I have a pair of Green Cross sheepskin slippers



Pic please!


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Pic please!


----------



## Hooked (9/5/18)

I HAD Super Fluffy slippers - until the dogs claimed them. At the moment I'm using Slipper Sox





The writing under the socks is made of rubber or something and prevents one from slipping on the floor. When it gets colder I'll buy a new pair of slippers - and hide them from the little rascals!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 131531



WOW @RainstormZA Those look as if they're made for the Antarctic!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Hooked said:


> WOW @RainstormZA Those look as if they're made for the Antarctic!



Yup, temps drop to -17 in the winter. Summer I wear sandals.


----------



## Raindance (9/5/18)

Hooked said:


> I HAD Super Fluffy slippers - until the dogs claimed them. At the moment I'm using Slipper Sox
> 
> View attachment 131529
> View attachment 131530
> ...


Gee @Hooked, you have a coffee problem. Even the PJ's have coffee written all over them.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Where are your slippers @Raindance ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (9/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Where are your slippers @Raindance ?


I'm a "kaalfoetklonkie". I do not own such a thing. Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I'm a "kaalfoetklonkie". I do not own such a thing. Lol.
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Gee @Hooked, you have a coffee problem. Even the PJ's have coffee written all over them.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance Yes it is funny! I didn't even remember that they had "coffee" written on them until I wore them again this winter!! Then I had a good laugh!!!


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yup, temps drop to -17 in the winter. Summer I wear sandals.



-17C ? In SA??? Where do you live? I lived in temps like that in China, but I had no idea any place in SA gets that cold!


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

Hooked said:


> -17C ? In SA??? Where do you live? I lived in temps like that in China, but I had no idea any place in SA gets that cold!



Mooiriver in the KZN Midlands


----------



## Caramia (10/5/18)

There are quite a couple of places that get extreme winters in South Africa, especially the Drakensberg escarpment and plateau inland.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

Right now these are my slippers til the extreme cold sets in




Hehehe pink socks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

Caramia said:


> There are quite a couple of places that get extreme winters in South Africa, especially the Drakensberg escarpment and plateau inland.



Try Afriski Resort - their pond freezes over and I've seen people skating on it... I wish I could have that experience.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Mooiriver in the KZN Midlands



Natal gets that cold ??????????????????? Had no idea! I know peeps from Joburg go down to Durbs in winter because it's not as cold as Joburg, so ... really confused now


----------



## Christos (10/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Natal gets that cold ??????????????????? Had no idea! I know peeps from Joburg go down to Durbs in winter because it's not as cold as Joburg, so ... really confused now


Go visit Bethlehem and Kroonstad!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

Christos said:


> Go visit Bethlehem and Kroonstad!



Haha yes those areas will freeze your face off.

Eastern Cape as well.

No, @Hooked , durban is warmer. It's the berg that brings the majority of the cold - usually sani pass towards Afriski / Lesotho.

If I went to durban for a day, I'll be sweating like a pig and wearing shorts in winter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

Oh BTW joburg is actually a helluva lot warmer than here. 

I spend almost every day in the pool with the kids. Cammy even struggled in the heat. We are so used to the cold


----------



## jm10 (10/5/18)

Kfc Slipper Check, my kfc is dead this time of night so i can dress like a homeless person and go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

Christos said:


> Go visit Bethlehem and Kroonstad!



True - also Sutherland - and I lived in Bloemfontein for a while and froze my sweet butt off - but Natal????


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

jm10 said:


> View attachment 131634
> 
> 
> Kfc Slipper Check, my kfc is dead this time of night so i can dress like a homeless person and go
> ...



Where's your KFC @jm10?


----------



## jm10 (10/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Where's your KFC @jm10?



Umhlanga and sometimes Bluff @Hooked

Umhlanga is cool cause everyones my buddy so i vape inside when its dead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Try Afriski Resort - their pond freezes over and I've seen people skating on it... I wish I could have that experience.



The entire soccer field at a college where I worked in China used to freeze over in winter.


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha yes those areas will freeze your face off.
> 
> Eastern Cape as well.
> 
> ...



Have you ever gone pony-trekking in Lesotho? I did once and hated it! I left the group and went back to camp, where I was completely alone for 2 or 3 days until they returned - and loved every minute of that!!


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Have you ever gone pony-trekking in Lesotho? I did once and hated it! I left the group and went back to camp, where I was completely alone for 2 or 3 days until they returned - and loved every minute of that!!



Done that in the Underberg when I was 17. 4 hours in searing 40*C, my butt was so sore and I was throughly burnt. Horses were good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

